
Grand Theft Auto's Diamond Casino lets cash be turned into chips - jfk13
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-49084726
======
jfk13
So as I understand it, the game lets you spend real money to buy "chips" for
gambling; but even if you win at the gambling, you can't get your money back
out.

Sounds like a terrible deal. If I wanted to amuse myself by gambling with my
hard-earned cash, I'd like there to be at least _some_ chance of coming out
ahead.

Great scheme for preying on naive teenagers, though.

